# Using light



## Conch times (Aug 5, 2012)

I was just playing with a new light I got today, less powerful than the one I used before.


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 6, 2012)

The botttom pic reminds me of a UFI... unidentified flying ink. Cool pics. Light plays a large roll in good pics of glass. My camera experiences are usually, too much or not enough.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 23, 2012)

Playing with the light again.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 23, 2012)

Kool Idea. Hope you don't mind me posting a pic.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 23, 2012)

Not at all, that one is sweeeet!!


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks, snagged it at the Flea the other week. It's a Carter's


----------



## Conch times (Aug 24, 2012)

Olmost like yours but mines still in dug condition.


----------



## hunting262 (Aug 24, 2012)

Were could I get one and for how much?


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey Jay,

 Nice job on the Nolet. I can almost hear the bell.

 Hope you've got the hatches battened.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you Mr. Surf[].  As a matter of fact we have been hard at it!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2012)

Way to batten!

 I can see this ain't yer first rodeo.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 25, 2012)

It's been awhile but yea we've done this before.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 25, 2012)

Back to the light show.














 My new baby!


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 25, 2012)

This is a good one.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 25, 2012)

Here is one I took a sec ago.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you, I just traded a fellow member for it.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 25, 2012)

That's cool!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 25, 2012)

Fond memories..[&:]


----------



## epackage (Aug 25, 2012)

Some nice stuff there Charlie...I liked this pic the first time too..


----------



## Conch times (Aug 26, 2012)

The weather is horrible so it's time to post some pics.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 26, 2012)

Couple more


----------

